# Need Tees in Bulk for Non-Profit



## Sports4Humanity (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey all,

My name is Shawn, and I run a student-run non-profit at the university of illinois at chicago. My organization is called Sports for Humanity, and we basically organize tournaments for various sports, and all the proceeds are donated to a local children's hospital. Participants are guaranteed a shirt and at least 3 games (more if they advance).

So right now my board and I are looking to buy blank t-shirts in bulk, probably between 500-1000, and we're looking for them to be as cheap as possible - graded irregulars are probably what we're looking for. I thought maybe some of you could point me in the right direction.

A quick google search led us to 1.30 per unit being the best price, which would run us over a grand if we end up with the projected 1000 participants, and right now it looks like we won't be able to afford that. So really we're looking for something cheaper than that.

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> A quick google search led us to 1.30 per unit being the best price, which would run us over a grand if we end up with the projected 1000 participants, and right now it looks like we won't be able to afford that.


Honestly, it doesn't sound like you'd be able to afford them at all if you can't afford $1.30 per t-shirt.


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

Agreed Rd,
Cause if i count the least price for 120-150 GSM fresh made white cotton jersey shirt i end up around 1.42 to 1.50 per shirt without a single cent of profit.
secondly the stock lots are never available in the size of 500-1000 roughly they are big lots of 5000 or so, 
whoever claim to offer it in 1.30 is probably the 404 cause any garment enters the US territory with 18% to 22% of custom duty+clearing tickets+shipment etc so it seems nearly impossible task.


----------

